# GardX



## JasLUFC (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys, my dad's ordered a new scirocco which is due in the next few weeks. The dealer is pushing 'GardX' treatment to be done to the car, at a price of a couple of hundred quid. Neither my dad or I know much about this product and I would like to know what your thoughts are on it? Is it good quality and worth the money? Are there cheaper or better alternatives to this sealant?

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends on the enthusiasm and technique applied by the dealership agent more so than the product. Indeed your Dad could get a good stash of products for similar money, but the real question is, is he going to adopt a regular maintainance regime? 
If the answer is no, then I would say let a 3rd party apply some paint protection/sealant etc and enjoy driving the car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

waste of time and money, don't bother with it


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

99% of main stealers will push the sale of sealant packages purely for profits and commision.
The products do actually work iff applied correctly but I would take a serious stab in the dark and say it wont be.
All or a large amount of new VW's have industrial fallout on them, warranty offers a fallout remover that is like the aquartz iron cut only not as effective.
the paint is still microscopically contaminated with metal filings.
Caly is neccesary to remove this and ensure the paint is as smooth as it can be.
ideally a prewax cleanser of some sorts to ensure the paint is creaking clean and ready for the sealant.
What you will get is a wash off, fallout remover if your lucky then the sealant slapped straight onto the paint, purely ensuring the product isnt adhearing to the paint correctly and leaving the ca still feeling rough and not looking to sharp.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My opinion would be save your money and get a Pro in to bring it up to scratch then focus protecting the paint yourself.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I would not use GardX, if I was prepared to pay good money for someone to apply a good sealant on a new car, I would go for a coating like Gtechniq C1 or AQuartz.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Indeferent views, Id say for £200 if its aplied well & ur dads not one for washing his car it would be money well spent......Then again I am a salesman ...;0)


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wouldn't bother mate they usually just seal in all the paint defects rather than sorting them beforehand even if it's a brand new car. Would get a good detailer in to do after your dads got the car would probably cost you the same in the long run


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've heard that its not worth the money, I've got 2 packs off it that was given to me by my boss that he got when he bought his Z4... and their still in the packet.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Indeferent views, Id say for £200 if its aplied well & ur dads not one for washing his car it would be money well spent......Then again I am a salesman ...;0)


not worth the money when its probably no more durable than, say a £20 wax..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not worth the money when its probably no more durable than, say a £20 wax..


Not if applied Correctly Kev, Then I may be biased as I apply all the products bought from my dealership, & as per previous posts the bags you have are 'After Care Products' to keep the shine (if any) Up


----------

